# Fish and chips with deep fat fryer



## Caslon (Jan 22, 2014)

I own one of those Presto 2 qt. fryers, variable temps to 375F.  I can fry up chicken drumettes fine using egg wash and Dixie fry coating mix. However,
I've still not got the hang of frying battered fish. Things I probably did wrong was too thick a batter after flouring and too high a cooking temp (max). The oil isn't too old.  I would prefer just using a packaged beer batter mix for convenience.

Does anyone make fish and chips using a fryer?  How do you get your fish to fry up right?  I think 375F was too high a temp, but I wanted crispness.
I also try and keep the fish pieces not too large.  Do I need to flour the pieces? That seemed to have made things worse.  Anyways, I'll keep trying.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2014)

Define "fry up right".
How are they not coming out? Batter falling off, fish overcooked, batter too brown/fish undercooked...? And how thick are your pieces? 375 is going to cook the outside pretty quick. Just fine for a thin piece of fish, but a thicker piece would need more time and the batter would brown too much... provided it's staying on.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 22, 2014)

I slice the pieces lengthwise, so I don't they are too big.  I fried 3 or 4 pieces for a good 8 minutes and they still looked not golden at all. Parts were crisped up, but most of it wasn't.  I'd rather not have to add corn meal to crunch them up, but maybe that would help.  Also, some recipes for the mix add yeast and let it sit and others don't.  I figured the store beer batter mix would be sufficient.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 22, 2014)

This is how I do it to get a very crispy crust. 

For the batter:
1 cup self rising flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cup beer (carbonated water also works)

All ingredients need to be very cold. 

Beer and flour ratio will need to be adjusted depending upon your flour.

Crispy Fish and Chips Recipe / World of Flavor - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice video PPO.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2014)

Great Video - for "not being from England" you did mighty fine! 

This is very similar to how my family has done them forever.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a feeling my $49 Presto CoolDaddy fryer may not be the best to use for proper fish frying. I've tested it with a candy thermometer and it gets near 375F. It works pretty well frying chicken drummetts.  I'll try again using the mix in that video. 

If it fails again, I'm going to look into buying a frying pan like the one he has in the video.  What is that thing btw?  It looks like a shallow wok. Looks good for frying.   I suppose I also should try frying the fish with my CoolDaddy at less than 375F too, maybe 350F.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2014)

Another great video!

Caslon, A wok is great for frying, but before you run out and buy one try using a pot similar to the one PPO used to boil his potatoes in.  I like them because they have a wide bottom for stability and are deep enough to insure that the oil will not splatter or boil over and start a fire.  Still only use a couple inches of oil in the bottom of the pan and clip your thermometer to the side of the pan.

Also, being a Yankee, I never have self rising flour on hand.  You can make a pretty decent substitute as follows.

For each cup of self rising flour needed in your recipe use.
1 cup AP flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt

Good luck!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

I have also found that you if want to fry a thicker fish do not fry it directly out of the fridge.  let it come close to room temp and that will help not burn the coating as you are trying to get the fish to the proper temp.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 23, 2014)

If you are battering and frying previously frozen fish, gently squeeze the the pieces of fish to drain them of excess water. I, then, lay them on a good layer of paper towel to continue draining a bit. This will dry the fish out, preventing the excess moisture to leach out causing the batter to be soggy from the inside.....


----------



## jabbur (Jan 23, 2014)

As I was going through the freezer looking for my chicken for last night's meal, I came across a bag of frozen cod fillets. I thought I could make fish and chips but never having done them before, I went with my standard chicken nugget meal.  Then to my surprise, here is a thread on doing just what I was wanting to do!  I've bookmarked the video and hope to attempt this this week.  Tonight is a little soon to try since we just had fried chicken.  Can't have fried food too often.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2014)

Since your fryer doesn't have a large oil capacity, you may consider frying less fish at one time.  When you put the battered fish into the fryer, the oil temp will drop and that effects the frying.  Also, if you're cutting long strips of fish now, consider cutting the strips in half across the length so they will cook more evenly.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2014)

PPO, questions about the video. What temperature do you figure you are using to fry the fish? How do you determine when the oil is at the right temperature?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> If you are battering and frying previously frozen fish, gently squeeze the the pieces of fish to drain them of excess water. I, then, lay them on a good layer of paper towel to continue draining a bit. This will dry the fish out, preventing the excess moisture to leach out causing the batter to be soggy from the inside.....


 
+1. Gotta be dry for sure.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Since your fryer doesn't have a large oil capacity, you may consider frying less fish at one time. When you put the battered fish into the fryer, the oil temp will drop and that effects the frying. Also, if you're cutting long strips of fish now, consider cutting the strips in half across the length so they will cook more evenly.


 
I was thinking that, too, but if the chicken is coming out... ???


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I was thinking that, too, but if the chicken is coming out... ???



Right.  It all depends on how much food goes in at one time.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> This is how I do it to get a very crispy crust.
> 
> For the batter:
> 1 cup self rising flour
> ...


Oh yes, just like us Brits like our chips - nice and soggy - NOT!

What is this bloke faffing about at? Boiling the potatoes? Leaving them to stand in the cooking water for 2 hours? Either he's having a laugh at the viewer's expense or the joke's on him.

Chips are made with RAW potatoes. Normally peeled but ok with the skin on if that's the way you like 'em. Cut into chips, rinsed thoroughly (at this stage you can soak the raw chips in cold water for an hour or so if it suits your timetable but it isn't totally necessary if you don't have time) then patted dry in a cloth or kitchen paper. 

Here is the way to make chips properly:-
BBC - Food - Recipes : The best chips you have ever tasted

Some people think the best chips are fried in beef dripping but oil is more usual these days. Any lightly flavoured veg oil with a high temperature tolerance (so not olive oil) wll be satisfactory. Personally I don't like anything fried in corn oil but that's just my preference.

After seeing him make chips I need to go and lie down in a darkened room before I can tackle his fish frying antics.

(NB I have made F&C at home for most of my life and also worked in a fish & chip shop when I was a student.)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh yes, just like us Brits like our chips - nice and soggy - NOT!
> 
> What is this bloke faffing about at? Boiling the potatoes? Leaving them to stand in the cooking water for 2 hours? Either he's having a laugh at the viewer's expense or the joke's on him.



I'm sure our friend powerplantop appreciates your no-holds-barred opinion, Mad Cook! 

My, you certainly do live up to your name!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure our friend powerplantop appreciates your no-holds-barred opinion, Mad Cook!
> 
> My, you certainly do live up to your name!


Powerplantop is quoting a "You Tube" video which is giving him inaccurate information. 

 It points out the need for scepticism when looking at "You Tube" as anyone can put any old unsupported rubbish on there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Powerplantop is quoting a "You Tube" video which is giving him inaccurate information.
> 
> It points out the need for scepticism when looking at "You Tube" as anyone can put any old unsupported rubbish on there.



That _is_ PPO's video...he is doing the teaching and his methods may not be yours, but he turns out really good food.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it possible you are crowding the fryer and cooling the oil down?  And maybe the thermostat in the fryer is faulty.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Nice video PPO.



Thank you! 



LPBeier said:


> Great Video - for "not being from England" you did mighty fine!
> 
> This is very similar to how my family has done them forever.



Thank you! 



Caslon said:


> If it fails again, I'm going to look into buying a frying pan like the one he has in the video.  What is that thing btw?  It looks like a shallow wok. Looks good for frying.   I suppose I also should try frying the fish with my CoolDaddy at less than 375F too, maybe 350F.



It is a flat bottom wok. I did not use a thermometer but I would guess the oil was around 350. 



Rocklobster said:


> If you are battering and frying previously frozen fish, gently squeeze the the pieces of fish to drain them of excess water. I, then, lay them on a good layer of paper towel to continue draining a bit. This will dry the fish out, preventing the excess moisture to leach out causing the batter to be soggy from the inside.....



Nice tip! Thank you. 



taxlady said:


> PPO, questions about the video. What temperature do you figure you are using to fry the fish? How do you determine when the oil is at the right temperature?



Around 350. When the oil starts to get hot I add a drop of batter and see what it does. Sometimes I will also use something made out of wood (chopstick or skewer).


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Powerplantop is quoting a "You Tube" video which is giving him inaccurate information.
> 
> It points out the need for scepticism when looking at "You Tube" as anyone can put any old unsupported rubbish on there.



I would say the one posting rubbish on the internet is you.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 24, 2014)

Powerplantop, thank you for sharing your video.  The fish and chips does look fantastic, and you make it look so easy to prepare one of my favorite dishes.    I noticed you have other videos and I'm looking forward to seeing those as well.


----------



## Addie (Jan 24, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I have a feeling my $49 Presto CoolDaddy fryer may not be the best to use for proper fish frying. I've tested it with a candy thermometer and it gets near 375F. It works pretty well frying chicken drummetts.  I'll try again using the mix in that video.
> 
> If it fails again, I'm going to look into buying a frying pan like the one he has in the video.  What is that thing btw?  It looks like a shallow wok. Looks good for frying.   I suppose I also should try frying the fish with my CoolDaddy at less than 375F too, maybe 350F.



The Presto Fryers have a built-in thermostat. There is no way you can change that. So if you are looking for a higher temperature, it is not going to happen.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Powerplantop, thank you for sharing your video.  The fish and chips does look fantastic, and you make it look so easy to prepare one of my favorite dishes.    I noticed you have other videos and I'm looking forward to seeing those as well.



Thank you! I hope you find more recipes that you like.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2014)

I have two (2) Fry Daddy's.  I keep one ready to go with fresh oil for when I need it.
So, I have much experience with using Presto Fry Daddy type fryers.

1) Make sure you add enough oil.  There is a semi visible oil line. Add enough oil to just cover the line.
2) Allow the oil to heat for at least 10 minutes to assure its at full temperature.
3) Cut fish pieces into equal sizes. Smaller pieces do the best.  So do thinner pieces.
4) Add small amounts at a time. With batter allow each piece to set a bit before adding any more. Do not over fill the fryer.  
5) With fish and many other fried foods, wait until the fish floats to the top. This indicates it is cooked through, but may require a bit more to get it very crispy.

Batter dipped foods and flour/mixes coated foods are not the same.  More care is required for battered foods.  Frying chicken pieces requires little attention to detail, unlike battered foods.
The batter recipe above sounds like a good way to go. I make one very similar, but it contains equal parts corn starch to flour.


----------



## shopping (Mar 28, 2014)

Way back when...my dad made the best fried fish.

Dad would pat the pieces of fish dry, then dip in flour, shake off the excess, and then into a beer batter.  His beer batter was made from boxed pancake mix and beer, that was it.  You might have to start out with a few tester pieces to see if you like a thick or thinner batter.

Dad's equipment of choice was the old electric fry pan.  It maintained the temperature and didn't require a lot of oil, more like a shallow fry, using just a couple inches of regular vegetable oil.  His fish was always perfect.  I did the same for our family years ago until we all became more health conscious.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 28, 2014)

shopping said:


> Way back when...my dad made the best fried fish.
> 
> Dad would pat the pieces of fish dry, then dip in flour, shake off the excess, and then into a beer batter.  His beer batter was made from boxed pancake mix and beer, that was it.  You might have to start out with a few tester pieces to see if you like a thick or thinner batter.
> 
> Dad's equipment of choice was the old electric fry pan.  It maintained the temperature and didn't require a lot of oil, more like a shallow fry, using just a couple inches of regular vegetable oil.  His fish was always perfect.  I did the same for our family years ago until we all became more health conscious.



My dad also used an electric fryer.  For fish and for his famous bollito's and conch fritters.
He also liked that he could set the temp and be done with it.  You just have to make sure it comes back up to temp before adding a new batch.

Fried foods are not bad for you if you fry correctly IMO.
Most oils for frying are quite safe for consumption and we must admit fried foods do taste the best!


----------

